# Hello from Fairfield Supply



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What can I say? I love sailing! I restored a 74' MacGregor 224 (will post pictures soon) over 2 year period with Johnson 8hp outboard. I work for a marine pump compay If anyone needs application advice on marine pumps and motors please post them. I have over 17 years in the pump business. From little rule bilge pumps to 3" bosworth diaphragm pumps to oberdorfer bronze macerators, diesel transfer pumps and Raw Water Engine Cooling, the list is long. Much of that time was spent in the shop repairing pumps and rewinding motors.Don't forget to visit my blog I plan to post all sorts of pump and motor information.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Fairfield! 
Since you do have a commercial interest as well as a personal interest in sailing, please take time to read the attached link that should govern your behavior here when discussing pumps. We look forward to your participation! 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/39218-special-interest-declaration.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

nice site


----------

